# Black Rock Wood Aug 15



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Fellow Mank Boaters,


Heads up for wood on Black Rock. Today (tues) there was a 3-4" diameter log completely spanning the main channel about 20 feet above the first crux of Black Rock rapid. Right side of the log is about 1-2' above the water, the left side is just above the water line @ 198 cfs. Three of us went over it today and it bent but didn't dislodge. Keep your bow up if you go over it.


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

We removed it tonight.


----------

